# Dell Mini 10v installation -how to get eth0 available?

## CoderMan

Hi. I just bought a Dell Mini 10v. It has Ubuntu on it but I want to put Gentoo on it just the way I like it. I put the 2008 minimal install ISO onto a usb disk using unetbootin, and booted into it on the Mini, ready to go through the installation like I normally would.

However, there is no eth0, only loopback! Ifconfig only shows lo, but no eth*.  From googling, i seems that Dell Mini 10v using some kind of non-standard drivers for the ethernet card. (Which would be about the stupid thing I have ever heard of, considering I have 10 year old ethernet cards on my shelf that don't need special drivers... end rant.) I looked at support.dell.com, but the only ethernet card drivers I found were for Windows.

I'm not really sure what to do now - I've never been in this situation before. Every time I've ever installed any distribution, eth0 has always been there automatically for me to configure. I haven't erased the Ubuntu installation yet, so I imagine I can copy the the network drivers off of that installation somehow. But I don't know what I'm looking for.

----------

## Jaglover

Better if you do it from Ubuntu, then you can see what driver is in use.

```
lspci -nnk
```

----------

## richard.scott

...or try downloading the latest gentoo cd rather than the dated 2008 one.

----------

## CoderMan

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> ...or try downloading the latest gentoo cd rather than the dated 2008 one.

 

Perfect, thanks! I had the old 2008 iso sitting in my archive and didn't think to check for a new one. Eth0 shows up now, and Internet connectivity works just fine.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (*Nerdy victory dance*)   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

